# Workout for my girlfriend?



## M1ke586 (Feb 9, 2007)

My girlfriend is looking for a good workout, that will cut fat and tone her whole body. I myself am not that great at making up a workout for her. Could anyone help me out? Thanks.


----------



## finaman (Feb 11, 2007)

Just make up a new work out plan for her and start sprinkling var on her corn flakes when she is not looking.  She'll be jacked in nootime and think u were a genius!  Imagine how much pussy youll be getting.  It'll be juiced too!


----------



## Big A (Feb 14, 2007)

M1ke586 said:
			
		

> My girlfriend is looking for a good workout, that will cut fat and tone her whole body. I myself am not that great at making up a workout for her. Could anyone help me out? Thanks.



Check this:
http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=19


----------

